# Few new snaps



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nothing photographs as well as Wangan-blue at night! They certainly got this shade right


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

:smokin: awesome! 

I really want one of those camera mounts!!!


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

OMG!! very nice Dino! As usual outstanding, where do i buy me one of them there mounts from then? I assume your using some sort of remote too..

Andy


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Absolutely stunning pictures Dino.... incredible.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Very nice Dino.*

Particularly like the first one with the brembo in very good focus


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

how you do that Dino!! - VERY good pics


----------



## Evo (Apr 10, 2005)

How is that done... ?!


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Right ... now you're just showing off ...... Quality pics as usual...


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Great job Dino (as always). I believe I have some of those wheels on my motor at the moment (albeit temporarily  ).


----------



## speedy5 (May 20, 2005)

awsome!!!!


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

For gods sake Dino, will you please take some normal pics like the rest of us for once please!  How can we be expected to compete!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Ged - I think the GTROC should fly Dino over so he can take pictures of all our cars for us - saves us the effort don't you think ?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Dino, IMHO some of the best photo's you've posted. Stunning!


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Hehe - next time, do some funny ones. Hang your head out the window pulling faces and stuff (probably best to get passenger to do this though as your lovely car might end up not so lovely).  

Cool pictures!!!


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Good idea Daz  Or how about the club fly us all out there with our cars so we can get some proper Jap scenery as well


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Even better idea mate


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

awsome pics!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

OH.MY.DAYS :smokin:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Top drawer mate !!!

I am gonna have to take me over to Japan one of these days and meet Hipogtr in the flesh. I might be nice to say hi to Gio as well !!!! pmsl   

Be well,

J.


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Awesome photo's . . . I need to get more experimental with the digcam


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I hate you even more.
My hatred for you grows further with each subsequent new thread you post.
I suggest you stop posting lest I join the dark side.


----------



## GT-R_M-$pec (May 6, 2005)

Umm.. yeah, where can i get one of those camera mounts... 

Please tell Don't hide from us :'(!!!!


----------



## GT-R_M-$pec (May 6, 2005)

Hmm.. wait up, are thse fake pictures... Sorry if they aren't..

Looks strange.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> I suggest you stop posting lest I join the dark side.



Whateverrrrrrr !!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

LOL...cheers! Didn't use a car mount for these...I just have a very very firm hand

Cem...I thought you already had joined the "dark side"


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

Absolutely incredible!! Love ths pics... the Bayside Blue brings out the picture


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Superb pics Dino :smokin:


----------



## Mr R32 M (Jun 12, 2004)

OMG! have you ever taken a bad picture mate????

I'm giving up taking pictures from now on, I just can't get my car too look good in any photo's!

mark


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Congratulations! You have just made my wallpaper on my 19" screen. A privilege worth noting!!
(Did u use any filters, or is just the 'speed' you r going combined with the lighting at the time)???


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Awesome pictures. They need making into posters!

Cam


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

763paf...must be a bit of a stretch? I'll post a higher resolution version of the first pic (the only landscape one). What resolution is your screen? Any others interested? BTW wasn't going as fast as you would think 

COSSYCam...cheers...might be happening. Would people be interested?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

1024x768:

[link removed]


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

Any chance of a *real* resolution Dino?


----------



## GT-R_M-$pec (May 6, 2005)

i'll buy one.. or take one


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Jeez give us a minute!

[link removed]


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

keep it going - I'm talking 3200x1200


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

stu0x said:


> keep it going - I'm talking 3200x1200


ehm, no!

See that is exaclty the reason I never do this. People taking advantage and wanting full resolution pix. Well screw that! I wont bother any more


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

eh? What happened here?


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

...........


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

Howsie said:


> eh? What happened here?


I'm not quite sure...


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

DCD said:


> COSSYCam...cheers...might be happening. Would people be interested?


Are you kidding me ?
I'm buying your first photo book, never mind posters.


----------



## SKALA NSK (Oct 13, 2004)

*in stream )) (+)*

Sorry for my postin here some photos..I`m hobbing photography so may be interesting to watch mix of pretty girl and car in fast moving


----------



## GT-R_M-$pec (May 6, 2005)

hmm.. just me or those pictures didn't work?


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Bean said:


> Are you kidding me ?
> I'm buying your first photo book, never mind posters.


Sign me up for book/posters!

Cam


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

yep pix don't work for me either. 

BTW I've removed the links to the wallpapers. If you want them PM me with your screen resolution and I'll sort one out...if I like you


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Great pics as ever Dino, you're truly a master with the camera


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

out of interest what kind of camera do you use Dino? I assume it has every sort of manual over-ride under the sun!!


----------



## SKALA NSK (Oct 13, 2004)

*Try to fix..(+)*


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Dino - the photos arnt showing up for me! 

although thats probably a good thing!  judging from everyones reactions, these are the holy grail of blue GTR photos!  after seeing them there will be no point in looking at any photos ever again...!!!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Matt, you should be able to see the pics on Dino's Blog.
They are similar to his new avatar....


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Top stuff! - Cheers Bean... all showing up fine from there! also a few more entries from when i last read it


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Uhm...don't know what happened with Imageshack 
But as Bean said they are up on the blog too


----------



## Neil_H (Mar 30, 2004)

Great pics, what kind of camera do you use and how did you take them?


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Dino,

The pictures are absolutely stunning  

I am glad the tool is being use to its full potential :smokin:


----------



## jonsibal (Jun 1, 2005)

Dino,

I love the pics in your blog, especially all the Amuse and the Ztuned GTR. Any chance of getting hi-res so I can use as my wallpaper?


----------

